# Harmotech Udc



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

I want to know more about the amps, speaker are Scan Speak with grill.
Amps chassis equal to DLS but inside looks better.
Anyone using these amps?

Thanks
View attachment 45403


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ummmm.. what?


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

View attachment 45427
check this.
Price is ridiculous compare to Scan Speak Illuminator Kit without the grill and blim blim cover magnet in other series.


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

V
View attachment 45428
Very similar to DLS Ultimate but looks better inside.


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

View attachment 45429
Looks great!


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

View attachment 45434
amps looks great too!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

How's the pricing on these? I wonder if they're knock offs or maybe just an off-shoot of ScanSpeak. Interesting for sure. But I wonder if the drivers would measure the same as the Illuminators or not.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Nevermind, found the pricing. The "Illuminator" 3 way set is priced at nearly $6100 USD. Looks to be a Thai company. Or at least there is a lot of Thai script on the webpage.


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

Boostedrex said:


> Nevermind, found the pricing. The "Illuminator" 3 way set is priced at nearly $6100 USD.  Looks to be a Thai company. Or at least there is a lot of Thai script on the webpage.


Yes, to pricey and i believe they're the same parameters, but the amps seems to be different. 
With $6100 usd anyone can buy 3 pairs of the 3 way set and more.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

The pricing seems to be even higher than if you were to buy them from ScanSpeak. That's what puzzles me.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Boostedrex said:


> The pricing seems to be even higher than if you were to buy them from ScanSpeak. That's what puzzles me.


This looks like the Thai version of critical mass lol. Rebranding stuff and selling for insane amounts of money

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> This looks like the Thai version of critical mass lol. Rebranding stuff and selling for insane amounts of money
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


LOL!!!! Good point!


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

Boostedrex said:


> The pricing seems to be even higher than if you were to buy them from ScanSpeak. That's what puzzles me.


Yes we can create a new Brand name buy Scan direct from Solen.ca and talk about are new exclusive Hi End Technology and sell the product cheaper than Harmotech in other country.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

That business model works if you have an ignorant customer base. But if people do any level of research the gig would be up in a heartbeat. I never understood why companies think this will work for the long term. smh...


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

UDC are the same guys who did the Suriya BMW from Thailand: 
DLS - DLS Suriya


Looks like theyre into the whole rebranding thing. I think there are a lot of high end car audio customers out there that arent really into car audio.


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

UDC are the same guys who did the Suriya BMW from Thailand: 
DLS - DLS Suriya


Looks like theyre into the whole rebranding thing. I think there are a lot of high end car audio customers out there that arent really into car audio.


----------



## crxsir121 (Oct 18, 2006)

Those Harmotech amps match good with those Tymphany(poormans scanspeak) speakers!!! Its amazing those 3in speakers can be bought at partsexpress for about $50 Midsbass are alittle more. Great DIY caraudio setup on a budgetThis Thai car audio company called HiDef has a few vids with these amps: เบิร์นอิน Harmotech H4 กับ Tymphany 3นิ้วและ1นิ้ว - YouTube


----------



## TommyDS (May 27, 2012)

The amps are not the same board design as DLS, but are more close to:
- E.O.S Pit: Progressive Innovative Technology -
- SPL Dynamics Dream SPL Dynamics Dream 4
- Ground Zero Uranium Ground Zero GZUA 2.250SQ


----------



## Leonard77 (Oct 5, 2010)

Yup. Harmotech is a Thai company trying to break into the ICE market here in Southeast Asia. 

I know this for a fact cos I'm in Singapore, where one of the leading installers used Harmotech amps in a competition car and won. 

Their drivers are without a doubt Illuminators, though not a knock-off. We just have to remember that ScanSpeak is an OEM manufacturer and therefore supply their products to any paying company to brand as their own. Much like Alpine using the Revelators as the F1 speakers, which also cost more than double then their ScanSpeak counterparts. 

As for the Harmotech amps those are based on the highly-regarded Ground Zero Reference amps. You'll see that the circuit design and layout are identical here:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...26-fs-ground-zero-gzpa-reference-4-*wow*.html

Only differences I can spot are slightly inferior components and the lack of the gorgeous copper-printed PCB. An attempt to keep the production costs lower than the GZ Ref, no doubt.

But I'm not sure if they paid GZ to use the design or whether its a straight knock-off. Coming from Thailand, I won't be surprised it's the latter. 

Anyway, hope this helps answer some of your questions. 

Peace out!


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

Those 2 caps on that amp look huge. Wonder what size they are. Looks like the separation is good also just by looking at the layout. Kind of reminds me of how phoenix gold used to layout amps.


----------

